# off to the left....



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

anyone have any ideas here, or did I not include enough info?


----------



## jtghunting03 (Feb 19, 2004)

JMO sonds like the new release may have made your draw alittle to long and your breaking open..That is if your right handed


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

or you are applying torque to your riser. Check your arrow along your shelf edge *at full draw*. 

If I hold my DrenLD the way I want, I can see the arrow point left and the bow pulls left at the shot. If I twist my wrist to align arrow and shelf, then my bow shoots forward as intended.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i have had this problem and it was mostly hand placement on riser and not anchoring the same every time


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Sounds Like the Peep*

Assuming your shooting was on before, you didn't bump anything and you didn't change anything else, my guess is that the peep has caused this problem. Any time a lense is used, it can have a prism effect. I noticed this years ago shooting with a scope lense. When I would take the lense out to clean it I would have to reshoot my sight in. Now I always place an index mark on my lense and reinstall it the same way after cleaning thus preventing reshooting my sights back in.

Try shooting with a regular peep or try replacing the peep with another one of the same kind and see if the problem corrects itself.... :smile:


----------

